# IITPSA for PR



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi forum members,

To apply for PR under 27(b) Exceptional skills category, is it mandatory to submit the IITPSA membership letter?

I have the following Oracle certifications. 
Oracle CRM Business Analyst
Oracle Fusion CRM Pre Sales Specialist
Oracle Fusion CRM Sales Specialist

Will these certifications be accepted under PR category 27(b)?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Ganjedi


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

ganjedi said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> To apply for PR under 27(b) Exceptional skills category, is it mandatory to submit the IITPSA membership letter?
> 
> ...



Hi,

From what i have been told by the consultants doing my PR under the requirement

_A letter from a foreign or South African organ of state or from an established South African academic, cultural or business body confirming the applicant’s extraordinary skills or qualifications._

you do need the IITPSA letter that confirms critical skills. I just did mine and it took +- 7 days. Being just a member is not good enough. This letter that you get states the critical skill you fall under and the years experience you have.

About the certifications im not 100% sure but im also Oracle certified and im submitting them under 

_Other proof to substantiate extraordinary skills or qualifications, such as publications and testimonials._


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

@TheDarkOne.. Thank you for the details.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is correct. Home Affairs cannot verify your skills - they rely on the (in your case) IITPSA.


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi LegalMan. Thank you.

Is this necessary for quota permit holders too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDarkOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi LegalMan

If you could also help on the issue of I.T certifications. Do they count under the proof of exceptional skills. As I.T people we dont really write publications.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ganjedi said:


> Hi LegalMan. Thank you.
> 
> Is this necessary for quota permit holders too?
> 
> ...


There are no longer quota permits or exceptional skills visas, only Critical Skills Work Visas.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

TheDarkOne said:


> Hi LegalMan
> 
> If you could also help on the issue of I.T certifications. Do they count under the proof of exceptional skills. As I.T people we dont really write publications.


We can assist to apply, but it is the IITPSA that will issue them.


----------



## protocols (Mar 13, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> This is correct. Home Affairs cannot verify your skills - they rely on the (in your case) IITPSA.


If this is the case, does that mean that adding additional certificates to your application (especially for PR/27b) won't help at all because they have no chance of giving it any "value"?

In that case personal / company recommendations should have a higher value than industry certificates?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

protocols said:


> If this is the case, does that mean that adding additional certificates to your application (especially for PR/27b) won't help at all because they have no chance of giving it any "value"?
> 
> In that case personal / company recommendations should have a higher value than industry certificates?


It would not add value unless they were SAQA accredited qualifications with all translations and documentation included. But bear in mind that Home Affairs does not decide if your skills are critical or not. That's why you need the associations and bodies to decide that and provide a proof for you to include in your application.


----------



## capetownkelly (Jul 28, 2011)

*Evaluation of critical skills*

I thought the evaluation of critical skills by IITPSA was no longer needed as per directive 22? I have received my critical skills visa (IT) without this and my colleague has recently gotten his PR without this (also IT). I have also just recently submitted by PR and I did not have this, only the confirmation of joining IITPSA.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

capetownkelly said:


> I thought the evaluation of critical skills by IITPSA was no longer needed as per directive 22? I have received my critical skills visa (IT) without this and my colleague has recently gotten his PR without this (also IT). I have also just recently submitted by PR and I did not have this, only the confirmation of joining IITPSA.


Yes, and you cannot join unless...


----------



## capetownkelly (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi LegalMan,

Sorry I do not understand your reply. You cannot join unless what? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Unless you have the experience and qualifications. Home Affairs cannot judge your skills. That is why they require the IITPSA to do it. Either you have to join or you require the letter (regardless of Directive 22 some SA missions do not allow applications without the letter).


----------

